
As HN: Are HN comment bots allowed? - amingilani
I realized there was a problem in HN that a comment  can solve and have a meaningful impact on the community. I couldn&#x27;t find anything in the FAQ. Can I build one?<p>Not telling what the bot will be about since it&#x27;s super awesome, and I don&#x27;t want anyone to beat me to it :D
======
detaro
contact the mod team at hn@ycombinator.com

